# How to keep a tree stump from rotting.



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

richcharity said:


> We recently cut down a tree and removed the stump, we have cut part of the stump into a decorative shape and want to use it to put our name on at the end of our drive. How do I preserve the stump (wood) so it does not rot and fall apart?


Keep it protected from water with a weather seal.


----------



## Troglodyte (May 4, 2010)

Make sure that whatever you carved doesn't allow puddles to form anywhere on the stump and remove the bark before weather proofing. Move the stump someplace where it can dry out first because it will almost surely develop some cracks. Fill the cracks with a latex caulking and smooth it, then apply a stain or weather proofing to it, and try to use something with UV protection.


----------

